# Why no Swamp Logger or American Logger fan forums?



## Dennis Gauge (Mar 18, 2011)

There's this forum for Axe Men, but nothing out there for the Swamp Loggers or American Loggers...

Of course Axe Men is a Thom Beers production, and as such has a lot more drama and conflict, which spawns a lot more discussion.

Both the Goodsons and Pelletiers are much more low-key, roll-with-the-punches types... Maybe there's just nothing to talk about with those guys?


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 18, 2011)

I think this forum covers all the logging shows adequately.


----------



## paccity (Mar 18, 2011)

Dennis Gauge said:


> There's this forum for Axe Men, but nothing out there for the Swamp Loggers or American Loggers...
> 
> Of course Axe Men is a Thom Beers production, and as such has a lot more drama and conflict, which spawns a lot more discussion.
> 
> Both the Goodsons and Pelletiers are much more low-key, roll-with-the-punches types... Maybe there's just nothing to talk about with those guys?


 
i think you hit it on the head, not enough stupidity for the unreality show thing,.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodson's have a website and face book site


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm burnt out from watching the Axe Holes if it wasn't for the Jimmies I wouldn't even watch them.


----------



## Mntn Man (Mar 19, 2011)

I am watching American Loggers right now. Not hearing Thom Beers' voice is nice. :hmm3grin2orange:

I don't usually watch it, but I like it when I do catch it.


----------



## Lurch2 (Mar 19, 2011)

I believe this forum was sponsored in the beginning.


----------



## NYH1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Swamp Loggers is my favorite. I just like the way Bobby Goodson runs his business. His son Justin can get a little excited from time to time. However, they seem to really care about their employees and I like that. The whole crew comes together and gets it done. 

American Loggers is second. There's two things that I often wonder about while watching it though. One, almost every episode there is another Pelletier family member. There's a never ending supply of them lol. Two, EVERYTHING, no matter what it is, is the MOST DANGEROUS thing they could be doing. You could get killed if you're not careful walking across their parking lot. Ya never know when a piece of gravel could shift and that's all she wrote.....eh! Maybe they over react a lot because that's part of the show. They seem like really good people though. I'd love to work in their new trailer manufacturing operation, that would be awesome. I love that kind of work. 

I saw a helicopter logging show that seemed pretty cool, I only saw it a few times though. One show, they were cutting huge trees with chain saws in Canada I think. A lot of chain saw action!


----------

